# Xorg Server startet nicht

## Chris72

Hallo!

Ich habe den X org Server mit emerge xorg-server installiert. Anschließend habe ich das Paket Nvidia-drivers installier und als Modul hinzugefügt. Hal ist ebenfalls installiert.

Nach den Ausführen von startx kommt es jedoch zu einer Fehlermeldung.

```
 (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exists,0

 (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exists,0)

 (EE) Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 400:failed to initalize for relative axes. 
```

 Ich habe die Datei xorg.conf erstellt unter Modules befindet sich der Eintrag Load"glx" Unter Devices ist meine Nvidia Karte eingetragen. Allerdings läßt sich der X-Server auch mit der xorg.conf nicht starten. Die Fehlermeldungen bleiben dieselben.

----------

## disi

Ist hal gestartet?

```
# /etc/init.d/hald start

# rc-update add hald default
```

Das passiert mir oft  :Smile: 

Generell brauchst du keine xorg.conf, wenn du hal benutzt. Er sollte alles selbst erkennen. Wichtig ist VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" in der make.conf, den Rest sollte er bei einem "emerge -DupvN world" selbst ziehen.

Was auch hilft ist, alle Xorg-Module nochmal zu bauen:

```
# emerge --oneshot $(qlist -C -I x11-drivers)
```

----------

## Chris72

Hal ist aktiviert. VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia und INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" habe ich in der /etc/make.conf hinzugefügt. Die Module (nvidia-drivers und evdev) hbae ich mit emerge neu gebaut. Allerdings ohne Erfolg. Der Xserver startet nicht die Fehlermeldungen sind dieselben wie vorher.

----------

## disi

Also hast du folgendes laufen lassen nachdem du nvidia in der make.conf angegeben hattest:

```
# mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
```

verschiebt die xorg.conf, damit sie nicht mehr gefunden wird

```
# emerge -DuN world
```

Baut nvidia-drivers und alle Abhaengigkeiten

```
# emerge --oneshot $(qlist -C -I x11-drivers)
```

baut alle Xorg-relevanten Module wie Keyboard, Maus etc.

Kannst du uns mal deine /var/log/Xorg.log und ein emerge --info zeigen?

----------

## hostile_

Ich denke, das Problem liegt am Keyboard. Die DRI-Module braucht X ja nicht zum laufen.

gruß

hostile

----------

## Josef.95

@disi

 *Quote:*   

> Generell brauchst du keine xorg.conf, wenn du hal benutzt. Er sollte alles selbst erkennen. Wichtig ist VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

  Hm.., nein, das ist so nicht ganz richtig, ohne xorg.conf würde es nur mit den freien OpenSource Grafik Treibern funktionieren.

Wenn wirklich nur der proprietäre nvidia Treiber verfügbar ist dann wird auch eine xorg.conf benötigt in der der Treiber angegeben ist.

Ich habs zur Sicherheit grad noch mal überprüft, ohne xorg.conf würde dann zb folgendes geschehen 

```
(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

(II) UnloadModule: "nv"

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

 Es bietet sich also an das dem Treiber beiliegende Tool "nvidia-xconfig" zur erstellung einer xorg.conf zu nutzen.

.......................................................................................................................................................................

@Chris72

```
(EE) Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 400:failed to initalize for relative axes.
```

 Jo ich würde auch meinen das es wegen dem Keyboard Probleme gibt, könntest du zunächst mal ein anderes testen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hast du denn unter /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ eine Konfigurationsdatei für hal? Zum Beispiel 10-xinput-configuration.fdi?

Die Dokumentation bei Gentoo ist da leider immer noch etwas dünn.

 *Quote:*   

> If you use HAL to manage input devices, copy the following HAL fdi snippet into the fdi file from /etc/hal/fdi/policy/  which you use to control your keyboard.  <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>  If you do not have any custom keyboard rules, you can copy and adapt rules from /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi

 

Am besten einfach mal hier im Forum suchen, im Ubuntu-Wiki oder.. ach ja Archlinux hat da auch ein tolles ausführliches (englischsprachiges) Wiki zu dem Thema.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## disi

Gut zu wissen!

Ich habe einen Desktop mit Radeon und ein Laptop mit Intel, die starten beide auch ohne xorg.conf

Seid ihr sicher, dass der X-Server nicht auch ohne Keyboard startet?

Ich probiere das spaeter mal Zuhause aus...

p.s. kommt ja bald 1.8 und dann kein hal mehr... wobei ich eigentlich nie wirklich Probleme hatte (ausser vergessen ihn zu starten).

----------

## Chris72

Für den probitären Nvidia Treiber benötigt xorg offensichtlich die Xorg.conf. ohne xorg.conf gibt es zwar keine Fehlermeldung bezüglich der Tastatur dafür kommt es zu anderen Fehlern

Der Xserver läßt sich jedenfalls nicht starten egal mit oder ohne xorg.conf. Auch ein Neubauen der Driver hat nichts gebracht. Wenn es nur an der Tastatur liegen sollte warum will er dann die "dri" und "dri2 Treiber laden. Benötigt wird bei Nvidia ja nur der "glx" Driver. Hier ist meine Xorg.log mit xorg.conf unterstützung. Zu emerge --info. Wie kann ich die Ausgabe dieses Befehles in einer Datei speichern?

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo-linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Tue Mar 23 12:11:05 GMT 2010 x86_64

Build Date: 23 March 2010  07:37:43AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 23 15:32:32 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0193:10de:0421 nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Mar 23 15:32:32 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Mar 23 15:32:32 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Mar 23 15:32:32 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GTS (G80) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 655360 kBytes

(--) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.80.0a.00.03

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8800 GTS at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0):     Acer AL2216W (DFP-0)

(--) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Acer AL2216W (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Acer AL2216W (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(==) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): 

(==) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): 

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

(--) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 88); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Mar 23 15:32:33 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000

(**) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Found 1 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Found absolute axes

(II) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Found keys

(II) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Configuring as mouse

(II) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(EE) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: failed to initialize for relative axes.

(**) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000

(**) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Found keys

(II) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device 2.4G Cordless Mous

(**) 2.4G Cordless Mous: always reports core events

(**) 2.4G Cordless Mous: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) 2.4G Cordless Mous: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) 2.4G Cordless Mous: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) 2.4G Cordless Mous: Found relative axes

(II) 2.4G Cordless Mous: Found x and y relative axes

(II) 2.4G Cordless Mous: Configuring as mouse

(**) 2.4G Cordless Mous: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) 2.4G Cordless Mous: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "2.4G Cordless Mous" (type: MOUSE)

(**) 2.4G Cordless Mous: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) 2.4G Cordless Mous: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) 2.4G Cordless Mous: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) 2.4G Cordless Mous: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) 2.4G Cordless Mous: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator

(**) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: always reports core events

(**) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: Found 2 mouse buttons

(II) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: Found relative axes

(II) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: Found x and y relative axes

(II) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: Configuring as mouse

(**) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator" (type: MOUSE)

(**) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft NaturalÂ® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) 2.4G Cordless Mous: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Chris72 wrote:*   

>  Wie kann ich die Ausgabe dieses Befehles in einer Datei speichern?

 

```
# emerge --info > emerge-info.txt
```

Wie siehts in deiner xorg.conf aus? Wenn du glx laden willst und nicht dri, dann musst du iirc folgendes in der xorg.conf haben:

```

Section "Module"

  (...)

  # Load  "dri"

  Load  "glx"

  (...)

EndSection

```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm.. bist du sicher das dies eine aktuelle Xorg.$SCREEN-NR.log Datei ist? Weil ich finde die schaut so aus als würde hier alles funktionieren.

Normalerweise ist diese Datei ja immer sehr gesprächig.. aber steht vielleicht was auffälliges im der tty/terminal/Prompt Ding, nachdem du dich eingeloggt hast und ein $ startx als User scheitert?

Ich glaube nicht das dies der Fehler ist, aber ein # eselect opengl set nvidia hast du nach dem installieren der nvidia-drivers nicht vergessen?

----------

